

2 bash tricks - paulitex
http://paulitex.tumblr.com/post/5903359530/2-bash-tricks

======
tingletech
I can't see what either of these "tricks" have to do with bash, they would
work in csh, tcsh, zsh, sh etc.

~~~
fexl
Sure, they are actually "shell tricks". I think he just happens to use bash,
that's all, no slight to the other shells.

